# southeastern michigan (oakland co.) groundperson



## treechick (Feb 6, 2005)

I am seeking work as a groundperson...Will e-mail resume to interested parties. 5 yrs. experience. Safe, smart, hard-working. Thanx.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome, Treechick!  

Is this you?


----------



## TREEWRK (Feb 6, 2005)

it's cool to know women do tree work to never met any from my state welcome


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 6, 2005)

Check it out!


----------



## treechick (Feb 6, 2005)

Heyyy... I acquired a copy of this ("How To Be an Excellent Groundperson") from a co-worker and made 50 copies of it (my dime) and passed them out at the TCIA / ISA Expo in Detroit last fall. Well written; should be a "must" for all groundies. Thanx!


----------



## glens (Feb 6, 2005)

Here's the official electronic version, handbook.zip. 

It contains several layouts for your viewing and printing pleasure (the DOC file is probably worthless, though). Print the _evens.pdf_ file, then pick up the stack, flip it over, put the paper back into your printer and print the _odds.pdf_ file. Fold it in two and there you go!

The original thread posting, with detailed instructions, is in http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=14578&page=2&pp=40

Glen


----------



## Treeman14 (Feb 6, 2005)

Are you willing to relocate? Maybe to Florida?


----------



## treechick (Feb 7, 2005)

got it, glens, and thanx a million >>> coulda saved $25 ... next time, huh? Treeman14 >>> am committed to this area 'til kids are outta school. 9 short years. yikes.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 7, 2005)

treechick said:


> Heyyy... I acquired a copy of this ("How To Be an Excellent Groundperson") from a co-worker and made 50 copies of it (my dime) and passed them out at the TCIA / ISA Expo in Detroit last fall. Well written; should be a "must" for all groundies. Thanx!



I shoulda called it groundworker, I guess I ain't too pc. Wait, I see Glen fixed that. I need to do the same at my site.

I wish I could get a penny every time that was copied. Ha. I might have ten or twenty bucks by now.


----------



## treechick (Feb 7, 2005)

if it's any consolation to ya, i was sure to give the credit where it was due, and ofcourse passed 'em out for free.... am only interested in 'elevating' the status of us groundfolk


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 7, 2005)

That's the idea!


----------



## glens (Feb 7, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> I shoulda called it groundworker, I guess I ain't too pc. Wait, I see Glen fixed that. I need to do the same at my site.


I only "fixed" it on the cover page, and it was per your direction; remember?

I'll bet the tree chicks don't mind being called "groundsmen" so much. It's really not an indication the worker should be male; merely that they should be human. The terns human and mankind don't really denote only the male of the species.

Glen


----------



## Stumper (Feb 7, 2005)

glens said:


> I only "fixed" it on the cover page, and it was per your direction; remember?
> Glen




Glen, Butch is getting up there in years and they say that the memory is among the first things to go. 

Hmmm, What were we talking about?


----------

